# LETTUCE pray



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

REALLY

I only used "lettuce" so I wouldn't offend any non-believers...


Annie needs a major to finish. Kadie shows her this weekend in CO. There are a couple of judges who are favorable at least to color.

Would LOVE for my baby grrrllll to come home finished!

So if you all wouldn't mind. Take the hand of the person standing next to you...

:first:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a prayer, but sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I believe sending positive thoughts out into the universe- no matter what you call it is beneficial. I am sending positive thoughts out for Annie's Major. There, problem solved. ~grins~


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> I believe sending positive thoughts out into the universe- no matter what you call it is beneficial. I am sending positive thoughts out for Annie's Major. There, problem solved. ~grins~


Same here :act-up: - vibes ...vibes....vibes ... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a good show friend who is Buddhist.

She tells me to "feel the ribbon" and "send it out to the universe"!

Love her - she's so positive and so much fun. She let me hold her Group 2 ribbon so I could properly visualize!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I like it! Visualize.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree : ))) !!!!! :act-up:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

sending out lot of positive vibes for Annie!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Joining in the "good energy" to promote a BIG win for your wonderful girl!! I feel the win coming your way...feel the ribbon....be the ribbon...win the ribbon!!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

If I talk to St. Francis , do I get a free puppy LOL LOL


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Wishpoo, be careful what you ask for! I am putting free puppy prayers to St. Francis for you as we speak! Promise you will share photos OK?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahahhahaa :lol:, you are right !!!!!!!!!!!!! I should be MUCH more specific  LOL, or I might end up with a "foster" for example LMAO :bolt: 

Hehe, this was just a bribe attempt for Nola LOL, you know ...with my connections "up there" and all  I can give a word for her :angel2::listen:, otherwise -"oooommmmmmm....."


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

hahahahaha

I'll let Annie know who sent out the good vibes!

r.e. feel the ribbon, win the ribbon, be the ribbon... I was telling my non dog show friend about "feeling the ribbon" and the ding dong starts dancing...she was feeling the RYTHM.

:attention:

RIBBON RIBBON

I don't need her to win a dance off!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

sending all the good thoughts I have!!!

I can't wait to see her win photo Tabatha!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I saw her today! I had no idea she was coming. Here is wishing her all the best.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Wishing you all the best! May Annie take it all


----------



## RoyalFields (Dec 20, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> REALLY
> 
> I only used "lettuce" so I wouldn't offend any non-believers...
> 
> ...


Lettuce us pray ~ clever and cute! Love it!

I'm a prayer person. So .... you ask and I'll pray. It's going to be a warm up for me as my girl may start showing as early as May. :0)

One of my favorite verses is "Let everything that has breath praise the Lord."

Victory to you and blessings to all. I really enjoy this community :0)


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

NOLA Standards said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> I'll let Annie know who sent out the good vibes!
> 
> ...


LOL Too funny


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck Tabatha! Won't it be nice to have it done? Prayers for Annie's success!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

May Antoinette Bordeaux show CO what a red girl can do !

Best wishes for a fabulous showing ray: Rouge Rocks !


----------

